

Local Euler (flat text mirror of PE) updated with all puzzles and images - keenerd
http://kmkeen.com/local-euler/

======
keenerd
Weird, my server seems to be telling browsers that text files are not utf8.
The junk 'Ã' and other characters won't appear if you view the text file in an
editor.

